
Per-directory case sensitivity and WSL - nikbackm
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/02/28/per-directory-case-sensitivity-and-wsl/
======
ocdtrekkie
There is a thing here that reminds me of the whole "super topmost" thing:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20110310-00/?p=...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20110310-00/?p=11253)

So they had a flag to handle case sensitivity... and then they made a registry
key that overrode it and handled everything case insensitively, no matter what
the setting was. ...And now introduced a new feature to handle case
sensitivity, even if the global flag telling it to not is enabled.

